# Linux Permissons



## Netzwerkidi (21. April 2012)

Hallo,

ich versuche, mich in Linux einzuarbeiten.

Kleine Frage an die Profis in Sachen Berechtigungsvergabe:

Das /home-Verzeichnis enthält 3 Verzeichnisse: User1, User2, User3.

Diese User sollen aber nun gegenseitig nicht nur nicht in die Verzeichnisse der anderen sehen dürfen, sondern sollen auch nicht sehen, dass es die jeweils anderen Verzeichnisse gibt.

Momentan sieht jeder alle Verzeichnisse, ob admin-Berechtigung (root) oder nicht.

Momentan sind folgende Werte gesetzt ausgehend vom /home-Verzeichnis

```
drwx------ 24 User1 User1 4096 21. Apr 17:19 User1 
drwx------ 31 User2 User2 4096 21. Apr 17:19 User2 
drwx------ 26 User3 User3 4096 21. Apr 16:33 User3
```
und das /home-Verzeichnis selbst hat im /-Verzeichnis folgende Berechtigung:

```
drwxr-xr-x   5 root root  4096 21. Apr 15:38 home
```
Wie mache ich das? 

D. h. User1 soll sich einloggen und dann in seinem /home-Verzeichnis mit 

```
ls -l
```
nur sein eigenes User1-Verzeichnis sehen.

Noch was, eigentlich soll auch keiner bis / (root) vordringen können mit dem Fileexplorer sondern nur in seinem kleinen /home-Bereich bleiben aber natürlich Programme ausführen können. Müsste das ein

```
chmod 711 oder 710
```
ab / (root) für alle Verzeichnisse sein, außer home?

Kann man in Debian v6 im Terminal-Window Text markieren und ohne rechte Maus -> Kopieren zu clicken, den Text kopieren und wieder einfügen, so wie in Windows mit Textmarkieren rechteMaustaste und dann Click rechteMaustaste? Ich sehe gerade: Click mittlere Maus. Ok.


LG
Idi


----------



## deepthroat (22. April 2012)

Hi.





Netzwerkidi hat gesagt.:


> Das /home-Verzeichnis enthält 3 Verzeichnisse: User1, User2, User3.
> 
> Diese User sollen aber nun gegenseitig nicht nur nicht in die Verzeichnisse der anderen sehen dürfen, sondern sollen auch nicht sehen, dass es die jeweils anderen Verzeichnisse gibt.


Das ist nicht möglich.

Ob man den Inhalt eines Verzeichnisses auflisten darf oder nicht, hängt von den Rechten dieses Verzeichnisses ab. Entweder man darf die Eintrage in /home auflisten oder nicht. Einzelne Einträge dabei auszulassen ist nicht möglich.

Mit chmod o-r /home verbietest du das Auflisten des Verzeichnisinhalts - aber für alle Nutzer (außer root und Nutzer der Gruppe root).


Netzwerkidi hat gesagt.:


> Noch was, eigentlich soll auch keiner bis / (root) vordringen können mit dem Fileexplorer sondern nur in seinem kleinen /home-Bereich bleiben aber natürlich Programme ausführen können. Müsste das ein
> 
> ```
> chmod 711 oder 710
> ...


Ja, aber ich bezweifele das das eine gute Idee ist.

Ich sehe auch nicht wozu das gut sein sollte. Ein Linux-System hat eine relativ standardisierte Verzeichnisstruktur und man weiß ja schließlich auch so was unter / existiert ohne es aufzulisten.

Außerdem hängen eine ganze Reihe von Skripten und Programmen davon ab irgendwelche anderen Dateien auflisten zu können. Insbesondere in den temp. Verzeichnissen, /var/run, Porgramme in /bin /usr/bin usw. Zumal die meisten Dienste auch nicht als root laufen und somit vermutlich nicht mehr richtig funktionieren.

Falls du die Benutzer nicht auf das tatsächliche System zugreifen lassen willst, dann solltest du evtl. einen LXC einsetzen. 

Gruß


----------

